# Great Joke! New Prop Idea?



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Spotted this on youtube. Got me thinking. I've got and extra Boris, a small scooter, and an rc truck. This might be just the thing. My only real dilemna is how to run the audio wireless instead of running canned sound. Any thoughts?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I've seen this before...
What a hoot!
It would be great to have!
.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Get one of those wireless mikes..Like a Mr Microphone..you can probably get one at toys r us. Use a scary terry circuit on a small fm radio on the scooter. You can get a 50 foot range though, more expensive mikes might get you more range.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome! I love it!


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> Get one of those wireless mikes..Like a Mr Microphone..you can probably get one at toys r us. Use a scary terry circuit on a small fm radio on the scooter. You can get a 50 foot range though, more expensive mikes might get you more range.


Yeah, Mr. Microphone. I remember those commercials:

"Hey good lookin', I'll be back to dig you up later!"

(line slightly modified for skeletal use)


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

HA HA HA!

Thats a riot!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats funny as hell. Cool, Id love to see that done here.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

please do this hahaha


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

that was pretty funny - any idea what he was saying??


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I seen this before on the spanish chanel..They had the skeleton in a ups type truck tho. Funny that someone else actually seen it too haha


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

heheheheh.. someone has to do this one LOL.. I bet I could finally get a kiddie to pee their pants hehehehe..


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

I would never want to cause a child to have an accident or cry. The parents though... now that is who I want to have pee in their pants and scream till they are hoarse! Hope my neighbors aren't monitoring this!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is too darn funny...I would love to do that...the guy has the perfect voice too.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh my god I want to do that... except how awesome would that be with a tricycle and the skeleton dressed up as jigsaw's puppet


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

That is soooo funny!!!!!! Terrerific!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

If you make that prop, please post a video. That was just too funny!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yes truly, you must post video of it if you do make it!!!!!


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

Spartan005 said:


> Oh my god I want to do that... except how awesome would that be with a tricycle and the skeleton dressed up as jigsaw's puppet


A couple of months ago I started on a prop with a corpse on a tricycle and run it with a r/c remote I have.
Here lately I decided to go with a bicycle because of the size of the skeleton.
I just received the gears and chain this afternoon, now all I have to do is figure out exactly how to mount the wiper motor to drive it.

The idea was to have a small corpse, the size of a child, dressed like it just came from the grave.
When someone came to the door on Halloween they would see it, but when they turn their head I would use the remote and have the skeleton peddle toward the poor people eyes glowing and singing a creepy child's luliby.

But with all of the cold weather we have been having, I don't really want to go to the garage and work on it.

There is also the problem of what people might say seeing a corpse of a small kid.
Not sure it would be in good taste.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

so just do a skeleton now  either way it's a great idea like those zombie crawlers


----------

